# Scared to Study Abroad- is it worth it?



## krhu (Jan 4, 2015)

I picked my college based on studying abroad, even though I was desperate to go out of state and hate my university, I stayed in state just so I could study abroad. Now, I have been on a year long flare up with no relief in the future. I am gluten free, soy free, lactose free, sugar free, oil free. I feel like my dreams are impossible and its becoming very depressing. I want to go to Paris, Amsterdam or Copenhagen, but may rule out Paris because a language barrier in an emergency would be bad. I planned to travel to a different country every single weekend. However, I can't go a single day pain free. I have severe abdominal pain, daily nausea, and weekly diarrhea that I combat with Immodium. Once a week its like I have a severe stomach bug (12 hours in the bathroom in pain and ill). I am so fatigued that sometimes a simple shower makes me ill. I also tend to get diarrhea from walking.

I just can't accept that I may not be able to go. I've pushed it off for 3 semesters now. On one hand, I want to try so I dont regret never trying due to fear. I can go, travel less, take it easy, stick to very basic food, because being sick with a view is better? plus, what emergency could I not get out of? Pooing myself in the street? whatever, Ill never see those people again anyways! On the other hand, I dont want to make my condition worse, waste such a large amount of money, or get very depressed if it all goes horribly. Any advice please?


----------



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

I get you! I really wanted to study abroad as well but I'm really scared to go to some foreign place and have my symptoms flare up even more. I'm especially scared for that long plane ride if I go far away... I'm trying some new treatments now and am hoping that I will be better enough to go abroad come next year. If not, I do agree it is a huge regret not to go and if you are brave enough to take on the challenge just do it. Personally I would just about die if I pooed in the street and would probably be super depressed for the entire trip/not leave my room. However, since you have such a positive outlook on things I say go ahead! If possible, try to get a room with it's own bathroom and pack lots of Imodium!


----------



## dragon_fly (Jan 19, 2015)

This sounds important to you, so I think you should try. Have you talked to your study abraod dept or the professor who is organizing the trip? They will be able to give you more info about how much walking youll do and what the areas will be like and such. Also, if there isnt a program at your school that works for your needs, check other schools because they will often let you go on the trip as a guest student. Can you try a shorter study abroad, my school offered some over spring break that were just a week, so worst case you'll be back home in 7 days.

The plane ride is not the best because its long, but there are bathrooms they are just small. You should be on a big plane, so there will be a few most likely. Make sure you let them know ahead of time if you need special meals due to allergies.

I went to Poland for 2 weeks, and it was amazing. I was mostly ok on the trip, it had a ton of walking but walking is super helpful for me. I talked to my prof about dietary issues, and printed a celiacs card in Polish (Im not celiac, but avoid gluten) They have the cards in a bunch of languages and it basically explains the gluten allergy, there may also be some other cards for other allergens if you need that. It was still easiest to have my prof there to order food, but by the end of the trip I knew what was safe for me on the menus and had no trouble ordering myself. In Poland, and I think alot of places in Europe, there are less public restrooms than the us, but there were public restrooms. Pretty much everywhere charges to use the restroom, its cheap like a quarter (and with the exchange rate in Poland it was like 2 cents US) But i just had to like plan ahead a bit.

My trip was mostly in 2 cities, so after a couple days, I knew where the restrooms were and what places / restaurants had restrooms I could use, like the university always had bathrooms for free.

Also, my prof was super understanding and she was very accomodating, so if you get to know the prof before you sign up and discuss any issues it should be fine. Like, maybe if the group is doing too much walking or going somewhere too remote, you could stay back and go to a musuem or do some research at the hotel or something, (obviously be safe I dont know exactly where youll go)

Can you talk to your doctor more too, is there a new treatment or maybe some new changes to your diet or anything they could help you with? Ask your doctor if they think it will get worse overseas, beacuse if its gonna be the same either way you may as well enjoy europe a bit. Also, see if there are IBS forums for the country you are traveling to and ask for specific tips. Oh, and if you will be using otc medicine, make sure you either bring enough or know the name of it in the country you are in so its easy to find.

I also packed my own food, like some meal bars and stuff I knew was safe. We stayed at a hotel and i was able to heat up water and my prof let me keep some stuff in her fridge that I bought in Poland. I would recommend doing some research about the food before you go, like in Poland most stuff has wheat and like all the cheap street food has wheat. I mostly ate fish while I was there because I knew which types werent breaded. Also, if you order water you'll usually get mineral water with bubbles, so you have to remember to order it without if that matters to you. So just check what the food is like and plan ahead a bit and you should be fine.

I would say go. Study abroad seems important to you. And like you said, worst case you have some horrible accident (which most likely wont happen, there are bathrooms and im sure even if there is a language barrier people can understand gestures and such when you need to find a restroom plus you could just learn how to say it in that language) but you will never see those people again. Dont let what some people may think of you ruin your dream! Also, you're overseas so you could just blame it on the water or something lol.


----------



## SKiwi (Jan 27, 2015)

I say go too. I am currently on a study abroad program and although my symptoms don't sound as difficult as yours i think it would still be worth it! The experiences I have had on exchange are far and beyond what I thought it would be like! It really is the best time of my life. However; my symptoms are most likely stress related and Ive found being away from home and planning trips quite subconsciously stressful hence making my symptoms worse (still the best time of my life despite that though). BUT in saying that, the only times where I haven't had any issues is when I have been travelling. And I mean barely any in comparison to usual. Travelling is so freeing and relaxing and because there is so much going on it really takes my mind off things and lets me relax. So just plan all your big stuff before you go! I also pack an emergency bag of stuff just incase I get into a shitty situation 

Dooooo it!


----------



## Elly_Jelly (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi therpeople I 'm facing the samE problem right now. 
I don't go to university because I'm scared and dont know how to cope with the stress and everything.. So 
Consider yourself lucky. 
Maybe I'll have to leave my home country to go work in the US for a year...I ll have to sharE my room and bathroom (with my IBS) with people I don't know.. I'll be alone no family and no friends.. I know this will be very bad for my anxiety.. But I won't let Ibs ruin my life..
Everything happens for a reason and if we are meant to suffer it's because we're strong enough to cope with it!

Sorry for any grammar mistakes


----------



## itsaprocess (Aug 17, 2015)

I hope you were able to figure this out by now, but if you haven't and you're still debating- I say go. My symptoms are certainly not as difficult as yours, but I went to Paris last year and actually managed to have a relatively symptom-free semester (relatively being the key word). If you do go and can do a homestay, that might be best. You'd probably get your own bathroom (I did and that was a blessing), and your host family will cook some meals for you and would be able to cater to your diet. And not to mention it will help your language skills quicker than you could imagine.

Traveling is actually not as big of an issue as you'd think. So many places are accessible by train and the trains in Europe are 10x nicer than in the US. I took trains to Amsterdam and to Munich and I felt like I was in first class. If you can pick times that you think the trains would be less crowded that'd be even better. Get AirBNBs when you stay in another city and it'll be like your own apartment. Also, you may think you want to travel every weekend, but once you get used to your home city you will want to explore it. A lot of people end up traveling about once every 3 weeks at most (especially with Paris and Copenhagen- endless things to do). Good luck and I hope you can figure out a way to go- it's an awesome experience


----------

